# Liquid Penetrant Examination



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (5 أبريل 2009)

*This Engineering Procedure establishes the minimum requirements and describes the techniques for performing Penetrant Testing (PT) of welds and components conducted in accordance with the requirements of the referenced Codes and Standards.*

*1.2 This Engineering Procedure applies to Saudi Aramco NDT personnel and to contracted NDT personnel seconded to Saudi Aramco who perform PT on Company facilities and equipment.*

*1.3 This SAEP does not apply to NDT contractors performing PT for out-of-kingdom vendors or on LSTK projects unless specifically stated in contract or purchasing documents.*

Detailed, written, PT procedures meeting the requirements of Appendices I through IV shall be used during all examinations. PT examinations deviating from these written procedures shall be submitted to the Inspection Department, NDT Unit for approval prior to use.


----------



## hagarali (10 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------



## zeka188 (14 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goodman310 (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا أخي وسلمت يداك


----------

